# Broxson Outdoors NB Tarpon/King Kayak Fishing Tournament 7/23/11



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

The Tarpon/King Mackerel kayak fishing tournament at Navarre Beach is planned for *Sat. 7/23/11*. Cost is $10 per person and winner takes all for the largest King Mackerel in length. However, if someone catches a tarpon and provides a digital image at yak-side, then that person wins. (If needed, the most tarpon wins. A tarpon tie will then be based on estimated length. In the event that neither a King Mack or Tarpon is caught, the longest legal non-shark fish wins.)

Check-in time is 5:30am-6:00am and weigh-in is at 11:30am at the East end of the Navarre Beach fishing pier parking lot. This is an at your own risk informal get-together. (Check back here a couple of days prior for date changes based on seas/surf/weather, etc.)

*Prizes:*
Each participant will receive a 10% discount card to Broxson Outdoors at sign-in. 

1st place-Cash (Ex. $150 if we have 15 participants) and other prizes
2nd place-A Broxson Outdoors $75 gift certificate and other prizes 
3rd place- Other prizes

This was scheduled the week before originally, but is being moved back to avoid the last weekend of red snapper among other happenings.

*Who plans of making the last of the NB King Mack Series Tournaments for 2011?*


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

as am i!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I will 100 percent be there. That's my birthday and the wife/kids had already booked a suite in Pensacola so I could kayak my whole birthday...works out perfect!


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Nate and I will be there. Looking very forward to it!

Barrett


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in..


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hope to enter also


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Got it circled on the calendar. Hope to be there and pray for good surf.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

hmmmmmm thinking about what to do with my winnings... maybe a new rod and reel:whistling:


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Me Me...oh wait. Dang it still stuck in Dallas.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Spoke to Bobby today at Liquid Surf and Sail and it is looking like as of right now we are not going to having the king of crab island tournament this year so we need to all try to fish this.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

just a suggestion but id be willing to do 20 dollars if everyone did to sweeten up the grand prize?? any takers??


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandonshobie said:


> Spoke to Bobby today at Liquid Surf and Sail and it is looking like as of right now we are not going to having the king of crab island tournament this year so we need to all try to fish this.


Well if we're not doing King of Crab Island a couple of you ne'er-do-wells should join Josh and I next weekend for the Unofficial shark tourney......just sayin.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

I'll go for it .


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Kreg - with weigh in being at 11:30 PM and all - do we have to be present to win - that's past my bedtime.:blink:


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I knew that it was past your bedtime and thought that might be the only chance I had against you.  (changed to AM)


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Anybody getting tarpon fever? Who else is in?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm making king leaders for the tournament as I type this...hopefully the weather holds up.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Kreg, I'll be there for sure. Thanks for running this again.
Ted


----------



## irsammy (May 20, 2011)

Any additional rules for this tourney?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Kreg, I have had alot of fun in these little tourney's. I have never caught a tarpon. And boy I am ready to fish. Question, do we use the same type of rig for tarpon?


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

No additional rules...it is an informal get-together meant for fun and some prizes. It is a good way to meet other kayakers, too. It is also a good place to catch your 1st gulf spanish and first king and win prizes. Right Pete? You are on a roll and on target to catch your 1st tarpon and place again! You can catch a tarpon on a king rig, but the odds are better with a strong non-wire lead and a circle hook.


----------



## irsammy (May 20, 2011)

Awesome! I'll be there!


----------



## Earl (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll be there unless my wife decides to have her garage sale.
Rusty


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im out, schedule came out at work and i gotta work.. oh well


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

With snapper over and Kreg leaving I have to show up.

Stressless


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I think we should change te name to Kreg's Tournament...sure gonna miss ya maybe one day you feel that ya need to gottacomeback


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Surf predictions look good for Saturday


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like a plan , count me in!


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

If saturday is anything like today it's going to be a great day out there!!!!


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

im down


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Surf and weather conditions look great and this one is a go!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Allright Will - good to see you are coming.

Looking like a good turnout for Kreg's last hurrah.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

I'm also in. Just moved to Florida in May, and I'm pumped for my first tournament. See you guys out there!


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Tournament Entry form*

I will be there.


----------



## Dark---Side (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm in


----------

